# Can you guys give me some tips for my workshop?



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

I need some tips to improve my workshop space and some power tool ideas.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

How big is your shop and what kind of tools do you already have?


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

well lets see i dont know the exact dimensions of my workshop but its fairly small and all i have are hand tools and some hand power tools like a belt sander and a drill small stuff like that.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

John, post your workshop tour video from Youtube in this thread so that people can see what you are dealing with and they will be able to give you advice much easier.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

There you guys go!!!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome John Do you have a workbench. You can build one on the real cheep and put shelves in it for more storage. Peg board is great for hanging tools. As far as power tools you just need to keep an eye on CL and wait for tools you can afford. Not sure how your finances are but there are some cheep power tools at the big box stores and Harbor Freight.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I would start with a more substantial work bench and a method of getting the most used hand tools out of the drawers and into more easily accessible areas. A general rearrangement/consolidation of boxes and containers will free up more space. If that computer equipment is going to be reused, you need to get it into an area where they won't get contaminated by dust.

Looks like you have a good start on basic hand tools and hand power tools. My first choices on stationary power tools would be a table saw, jointer and surface planer. Your budget will dictate what to buy. Just remember, buy the best you can afford.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow!!!thanks guys great opinions!!! I actuly ended up moving my computer parts into some containers and put them away for some safe keeping. I plan to reuse them.

Another question i have is do you think there is anything that i own i could sell like tools hand tools and even the computer parts!

and thanks a lot wseand i will check out harbor freight and big box stores ad i have always been checking craigslist


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there another room for the boxes? Shelves made out of 2×4s and plywood make a big difference in opening up floorspace. A lot of guys like pegboard for on the wall tool storage but I like to mount 3/4 inch plywood to the studs. Any time you need to store another tool all you need is a finish nail, of course you can get more elaborate if you want. (take a look at my shop)

It all depends on the kind of work you want to do. You are not going to build any boats in that shop, but some nice cabinets or boxes can be done.

You do not need the power tools, or even a monster bench to do good work (look at how traditional Japanese do it) but good tools are a must. You don't have the space or the money for bad tools. Here is what I would start with that I did not see: a good combination square, (Starrett, good work starts with accurate layout) an adjustable mouth block plane (tune up an old one or buy from Lie Nielsen or Lee Valley, don't go to the big box store), and a good all purpose saw (ryoba type, or a good bowsaw filed rip). After that get a decent set of chisels, (again don't go to a big box store, those are worthless unless you are willing to spend a day flattening backs…..of course if you are Irwin blue chips are not a bad investment).

Of course a good bench is a beautiful thing. Build your first one out of southern yellow pine it's cheap tough and available everywhere. Make it heavy as hell and have the legs flush with the top (trust me). And this next point is pure opinion…avoid a tool well.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks RGtools!!!!


----------



## lmac8542 (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in San Diego which is good because my garage is filled with hot rods so I have my shop out in the open and a storage shed to put all my tools back in at night. The reason I am telling you this is that I found an expandable workbench in the January 2011 issues of Shop Notes that is great for small shops.
Check it out.

*Remember, All gave some and some gave all. Remember your Vet.*


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

john listen if your just starting out don't waste your money on high end tools. start with the cheap ones and learn everything you can do with them, then more to something a little better. you shouldn't be buying topnotch tools for a few years yet. your gonna make mistakes in the begining and it's better to lose a $10 chisel than a $100 one. be patient


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in the process of reorganizing my garage shop and am trying to make maximum use of something that I only sorta took advantage of before. The "something" is the vertical dimension. For example, my planer sits close to the bandsaw but is positioned so that I can run boards past the base of the BS, or run boards thru the BS and over the planer.

I've moved the drill press near the shaper and can run pieces thru the shaper under the DP table or use the DP above the shaper.

It's working pretty well, so far.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

John,
One piece of advice I can give you is to take some shop tours on here. Look at how they are laid out, get some ideas from them, take notes, etc…..Plus, the shop tours are very interesting, and there are some really great ones on here…..At least you'll get ideas for layout designs, tool placements, cabinet storage, etc. It's a good place to start…..


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

john listen if your just starting out don't waste your money on high end tools. start with the cheap ones and learn everything you can do with them, then more to something a little better. you shouldn't be buying topnotch tools for a few years yet. your gonna make mistakes in the begining and it's better to lose a $10 chisel than a $100 one. be patient

Here are a few reasons I disagree with this: 
Good tools are easier to maintain. You can't ever blame them for poor work (which means you admit YOU messed up and you fix it). And you only by them once which means they are cheaper. You can go cheap and restore your hand tools but this takes knowhow, supplies and a lot of elbow grease. I've done this, but one area you simply can't cut corners on is your marking and measuring gear BUY THE BEST THERE IS, it's what you need.

If you are worried about damaging a good tool as a novice, here are a few tips. Avoid power grinders, even low speed ones with good cool cutting wheels have a tendancy to burn. Use plate glass (or a slab of granite) and adhesive backed sandpaper and a jig to sharpen, it's easy (lie nielsen has free plans for an angle setting jig) and you won't risk burning steel. Prevent rust, wipe your good tools down at the end of the day with a good oil (jojoba, camellia wd40…whatever) this is especially important for good saws because of the type of steel.

Afterthought: a small shop like yours stick to hand tools it will scale up the size of work you can do (that's just my opinion)


----------



## ElmwoodIntarsia (Mar 1, 2011)

About seven years ago I moved from Philadelphia to Marlton, NJ. I finally had a garage I could convert into a shop for my growing woodworking 'Hobby'. The garage measures 15' by 23'. I tore out everything and started with a open space. Aside from my Table saw, I had four Benchtop tools that took up so much space, I had no real room on my workbench. Since I had to sacrafice about 12' from one side of the garage for 'seasonal' storage. I needed to come up with a way to make the best use of what space I had. I found a great space-saving idea in an issue of "Shop Notes". A sort of "Lazy-Susan" for power tools. It sits in the corner of my shop. and has a rotating tabletop and a lazy-susan under that. Mounted on top I have four bench top power tools. A Drill Press, a Scrollsaw, a Band Saw, and Belt/Disc Sander. Each of these 'stations' has a 6" deep drawer directly below the tool, where I store bits, blades, sand paper and such for each tool. I monted a power strip onto the side of the Band Saw and plug everything into that. When I want to use any one of these tools, I simply release the latch that locks the top in position and rotate the top till the tool lines up in the corner where I am standing. I latch it in place and plug in the main cord and I am set. I have since upgraded to a bigger Scrollsaw, but have the otherone as a backup.

SHOP NOTES Issue 35 - Revolving Tool Station.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6587133/ShopNotes-35


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I think an important question is - What are you going to be building in your shop?

If it's a hobby shop where you will be building small projects, then there has been some really good advice given here. If you are going to be building cabinetry for kitchens and bathrooms along with large entertainment centers, built in bookcases, etc., then you will want a large shop to work in along with tools that make this process efficient. Look honestly at what you want to do in your shop before deciding how to equip it and get it ready.

Basics are a sturdy workbench with some good wood holding capabilities. This will enable you to use hand tools to achieve most of what is needed for small fine furniture building. Hand planes, chisels, saws and card scrapers can and have produced some incredible heirlooms. The only thing power tools add to the equation is efficiency. Anything you can do with power tools you can do with hand tools. Even in a modern, high tech shop I still use hand tools to achieve the joinery tolerance I want in my projects. Power tools get me close but hand tools really "tune it in".

Are you doing this to make money or are you doing this because of the love of the process as much or more then the final outcome. When I started in woodworking (about 40 years ago) I used only hand tools because I loved working the wood as much as completing the project. The sound of a sharp plane slicing a hair thin shaving you can see through, the sound and feel of a sharp chisel making a perfect cut across end grain - these are the sounds, feels and sights of working with wood. Now I do this for a living so efficiency and productivity are right up there with quality. Only you can make the determination.


----------



## JohnAjluni (Mar 9, 2011)

best opinion yet DLCW!


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Buy tools as you need them.When I first started I bought many tools I thought I was eventually going to need and many are still in the box.Of course now I build stuff that I know will require new tools.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Everything mounted on wheels and multi-function units. Eks. router table doubles as tablesaw outfeed table and has drawers and shelves to store tools and parts.


----------



## gashley (Mar 3, 2010)

One of the best small shops I've ever seen was something Tage Frid was working out of. Basically looked like a laundry room. He used all hand tools, EXCEPT he had a bandsaw to enable him to rip and cut boards easily and with some precision. When he had a long board to work, he'd just open the door and work it through the doorway.

There's also a good book from Fine Woodworking: http://www.librarything.com/work/584879 on small workshops. It's always cool to see what creative minds can come up with.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Totally agree with Anji's comment.

Both of those books are great but I would add at few to your list.

Making and Mastering Wood Planes, by David Finck, this is one of the most comprehensive books on woodworking you will ever read and you can save a boatload of money making your own planes. And the results you can get from a well made wooden plane are WELL worth the effort. You can by the book and his blades on his site (I really recommend his blades) http://www.davidfinck.com/

Hand Tools, their ways and workings, by Aldren A Watson, this book is the encyclopedia of hand tools. You are guaranteed to learn something.

As far as if you decide to go the hand tool route what hand tools do you need? The ones I mentioned before are a good start (even if you decide the machine route). Get a good set of bench chisels 1/8"-1" and keep them sharp. Before I recommend any kind of sharpening method let me ask a question. Is your shop insulated does it have access to water/drainage?

Here is the one cheap tool you can get away with $10 dovetail saw from sears. You have to get a file a saw set and learn how to sharpen it though (not hard). You will love it. As far as saws go, that's a mixed bag. You can anything from $5 at a flee market to $274 out of Japan Woodworker. You just have to know what you need and go for it. Probably the best all around saw to start out with would be an E.C.E. bow saw 23 1/2 inches 9 tpi. If you order the same size tuning saw and the blade (it's the "tenon saw") off of Adria Tools site you can get two saws for $75. That's a hell of a deal for a saw that can rough cut and do joinery. and You get to cut curves too.

What kind of work do you want to do?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Acquire skills not tools.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Well put.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is a small shop

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/workshop

and here is the work from it

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/projects

welcome to LJ's


----------

